

For Discussion:  History (time) is immutable storage - fishanz

Just one of those open-ended tangential thoughts:  So are beings programs?  Memories (corrupted) copies of &#x27;the storage?  Where else does this idea lead?  Certainly it&#x27;s been conceptualized before...right?
======
dalke
We don't know if information is immutable, else we wouldn't have the black
hole information paradox. Nor do we know if history was created last Thursday.

We can be programs, if you used "program" metaphorically to include time
evolution of quantum determinism. We aren't programs in the sense that we
haven't been shown to be equivalent to a Turing machine, in anything other
than their abstract ability to simulate quantum determinism.

Your use of "corrupted" suggests you think there is an ideal concept of
information. There's no shadow in Plato's cave. If we are programs in the
quantum determinism sense then our memories are perfect descriptions of our
memories, not corrupted representations of some past.

